# Draghi bis dopo il 2023. Il PD ci pensa.



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2021)

Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


----------



## Devil man (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Perenne dittatura! ecco il nuovo PCC! applaudite gente! guai a far vincere una volta la destra! tanto come piano B se ne escono con lo spread o aumenti in TI farlocchi..


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (23 Settembre 2021)

Qualcuno esulterà pure.


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2021)

tutti questi insieme hanno meno voti di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia da soli
senza questa accozzaglia la Lega riprende quelli che non andrebbero a votare da quando è andata con Draghi
quest'idea è un suicidio, sai quanti elettori di destra aspettano da anni ed anni che si sfilino da Berlusconi ?
tantissimi, lo digeriscono a fatica solo perchè serve in qualche regione e comune

e presidente della Repubblica ?
Beppe Grillo ?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Non è percorribile.
Lega e FdI da soli raccolgono circa il 40-42% dei voti e sono molto forti e radicati sul territorio (quindi ai collegi uninominali, soprattutto al nord, fanno man bassa).
L'idea di riuscire a cooptare Berlusconi e farlo andare con una coalizione che per forza di cose deve tenere dentro contemporaneamente

Forza Italia
PD
Movimento 5 Stelle
Calenda
Bersani
Renzi
Bonino

Non è altro che il sogno bagnato di qualche progressista da tastiera.
All'elettorato 5 stelle Berlusconi non lo fai andare giù, è l'ultima bandierina ideologica rimasta insieme all'odio per Renzi (impensabile rivederli in coalizione).
La Bonino non sopporta più ne PD ne M5S e infatti votò contro la fiducia a conte, come fa a stare in coalizione?
Bersani e "vera sinistra" con berlusconi come li metti? E con Renzi che li ha rottamati 10 anni prima?

E la cosa divertente è che questo mega "arco repubblicano" messo insieme avrebbe circa il 55% dei voti, ma molti meno seggi visto che tranne Calenda gli altri partitini non credo riuscirebbero ad eleggere rappresentanti (sempre che non si inventi qualche maialata in sede di legge elettorale).
Poi si aprirebbe di fatto una legislatura in cui Berlusconi 87enne è di fatto dominus kingmaker che fa e disfa governi (col 5% forse).

Fantapolitica e un insulto per chi come me fa questo per lavoro.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Come detto fin dall’inizio questo Mostro non è stato “chiamato” per caso. È l’asso finale. Il colpo da KO.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Settembre 2021)

Uno scenario da vomito.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> tutti questi insieme hanno meno voti di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia da soli
> senza questa accozzaglia la Lega riprende quelli che non andrebbero a votare da quando è andata con Draghi
> quest'idea è un suicidio, sai quanti elettori di destra aspettano da anni ed anni che si sfilino da Berlusconi ?
> tantissimi, lo digeriscono a fatica solo perchè serve in qualche regione e comune
> ...



Semmai Ferragnez.

Grillo è troppo occupato a svendere pezzi d'Itaglia ai cinesi, non sobbarchiamolo di lavoro.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Per poter dire che è un bene o male, sarebbe utile conoscere le alternative.

Ad ogni modo, mica si dovrà andare a votare?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per poter dire che è un bene o male, sarebbe utile conoscere le alternative.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, mica si dovrà andare a votare?



Scusa ma...che ti frega di guardare le alternative ?
Vorrei sapere il senso di mettere su nuovamente l'ennesima ammucchiata post-2023.
Sarebbe una vaccata solamente pensarla una cosa del genere,soprattutto nel 2021.
Non è bastata l'ammucchiata con Monti ? Il Conte 1 ? il Conte 2 ? Il Governo Draghi ?

Se come unica alternativa si dovesse candidare Pippo Franco e Pamela Prati,il mio voto andrebbe a loro.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa ma...che ti frega di guardare le alternative ?
> Vorrei sapere il senso di mettere su nuovamente l'ennesima ammucchiata post-2023.
> Sarebbe una vaccata solamente pensarla una cosa del genere,soprattutto nel 2021.
> Non è bastata l'ammucchiata con Monti ? Il Conte 1 ? il Conte 2 ? Il Governo Draghi ?
> ...


Ecco, io tra Pippo Franco e Pamela Prati e l' ammucchiata con Draghi Premier voterei l' ammucchiata.

Capito perchè voglio sapere le alternative ?! Votali tu Pippo Franco, Pamela Prati, e Mark Caltagirone.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco, io tra Pippo Franco e Pamela Prati e l' ammucchiata con Draghi Premier voterei l' ammucchiata.
> 
> Capito perchè voglio sapere le alternative ?! Votali tu Pippo Franco, Pamela Prati, e Mark Caltagirone.



Non ti va bene Pippo Franco ma l'ammucchiata con Grillo sì.

Troviamo le differenze, via.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco, io tra Pippo Franco e Pamela Prati e l' ammucchiata con Draghi Premier voterei l' ammucchiata.
> 
> Capito perchè voglio sapere le alternative ?! Votali tu Pippo Franco, Pamela Prati, e Mark Caltagirone.


Li voterei con piacere.
I primi so benissimo che sono molto più simili a dei criminali,i secondi non possiamo saperlo.

Può andare bene o può andare male,ma nel dubbio..


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Come sempre vince la democrazia in questo paese, evviva Draghi, evviva il PD, evviva il partito del cambiamento 5S


----------



## Devil man (23 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Li voterei con piacere.
> I primi so benissimo che sono molto più simili a dei criminali,i secondi non possiamo saperlo.
> 
> Può andare bene o può andare male,ma nel dubbio..


a me andrebbe bene pure il fruttivendolo sotto casa...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma *senza la Lega*, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di *Lega *e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Tanto con la Lega stanno facendo comunque i comodi loro, con quest'ultima che ormai è uguale a tutti gli altri partiti nell'ammucchiata presente e, forse, futura. Persino Peter Gomez ha detto che con una vittoria della Meloni, non esclude un appoggio di Salvini (che ormai è lo schiavo di Giorgetti e i governatori leghisti) a un governo Ursula.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> a me andrebbe bene pure il fruttivendolo sotto casa...



Ma certo,andrebbe bene a tutti.
Tranne a chi *tifa* un partito come se fosse la propria squadra del cuore.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma certo,andrebbe bene a tutti.
> Tranne a chi *tifa* un partito come se fosse la propria squadra del cuore.


Guarda che accettare chiunque a scatola chiusa, piuttosto che TIZIO , è proprio tifo, anche se tecnicamente è anti-tifo, ma il campo è quello.

Comunque follia totale.

Ma va beh, usciamo da sta diatriba o stiamo qua ore a parlare del nulla.

Ad ogni modo le elezioni penso ci saranno per forza, se la sinistra si presenta con l' idea di fare l' ammucchiata, basta non votarli.


----------



## UDG (23 Settembre 2021)

Vi rendete conto che lo schifo a cui stiamo assistendo è colpa sia della sinistra che della destra? Hanno votato una legge elettorale con cui è impossibile andare a governare. Se il popolo italiano fosse un pò intelligente, o farebbe una rivolta o si rifiuterebbe di andare a votare. Qui chiunque si vada a votare fa pena. È inutile


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che lo schifo a cui stiamo assistendo è colpa sia della sinistra che della destra? Hanno votato una legge elettorale con cui è impossibile andare a governare. Se il popolo italiano fosse un pò intelligente, o farebbe una rivolta o si rifiuterebbe di andare a votare. Qui chiunque si vada a votare fa pena. È inutile


Nel 2023 ci saranno le elezioni, vedremo come sarà la situazione e come si presenteranno i candidati.

Inutile scannarsi adesso. In politica ( cosa che non dovrebbe accadere MAI) le cose cambiano ogni 6 mesi.


----------



## UDG (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel 2023 ci saranno le elezioni, vedremo come sarà la situazione e come si presenteranno i candidati.
> 
> Inutile scannarsi adesso. In politica ( cosa che non dovrebbe accadere MAI) le cose cambiano ogni 6 mesi.


Sicuramente ne riparleremo nel 2023, ma non c'è cambiamento senza rivoluzione, è inutile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Semmai Ferragnez.
> 
> Grillo è troppo occupato a svendere pezzi d'Itaglia ai cinesi, non sobbarchiamolo di lavoro.



Nel 2023 è forse un po' presto, ma il tossicodipendente con gli smalti sarà il sicuro leader futuro dei grullini, di cui era (è?) dichiarato elettore.
Proprio ieri ha iniziato i suoi "vaffa day" mandando a quel paese Conte, sta già organizzandosi per fargli le scarpe.
Del resto l'Elevato dà dell'incompetente ogni giorno all'avvocatuccio, normale che abbia già pronto il suo sostituto. Magari il figlio si divertirà anche con la Ferragni.


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Semmai Ferragnez.
> 
> Grillo è troppo occupato a svendere pezzi d'Itaglia ai cinesi, non sobbarchiamolo di lavoro.


Non ha l'età. Sarà qualche oca giuliva che pontifica perennemente in TV insultando lavoratori, esaltando qualche sgozzatore oppure esaltando qualche mafioso. Quindi a scelta tra Fornero, Lamorgese e Cartabia.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ne riparleremo nel 2023, ma non c'è cambiamento senza rivoluzione, è inutile.


Ma la rivoluzione non la farà nessuno, su.

Il 99% della gente qui dentro non ha alcun problema cosi grosso da fare la "rivoluzione"


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel 2023 è forse un po' presto, ma il tossicodipendente con gli smalti sarà il sicuro leader futuro dei grullini, di cui era (è?) dichiarato elettore.
> Proprio ieri ha iniziato i suoi "vaffa day" mandando a quel paese Conte, sta già organizzandosi per fargli le scarpe.
> Del resto l'Elevato dà dell'incompetente ogni giorno all'avvocatuccio, normale che abbia già pronto il suo sostituto. Magari il figlio si divertirà anche con la Ferragni.


Ieri ho assistito al trash più totale: Conte che *subito *via Instagram risponde proprio a Fedez leccando stra bene il culetto al settore.

Siamo finiti a dover rendere conto politicamente ad un rapper ( anche se le lamentele per il settore dei concerti sono giustissime), e a farlo *seduta stante*


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Il modo di truccare le elezioni lo troveranno comunque. E se anche non riuscissero nell'intento di vincerle, le ribalterebbero tramite tribunali/finanza/sistemone italico. 

Nessun candidato presentabile e sistema mafioso targato PD rendono le elezioni di questo paese una farsa a cui non mi presterò. Non ho nemmeno la speranza che la maggior parte degli italiani la pensi come me, è un finto popolo di banderuole.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il modo di truccare le elezioni lo troveranno comunque. E se anche non riuscissero nell'intento di vincerle, le ribalterebbero tramite tribunali/finanza/sistemone italico.
> 
> Nessun candidato presentabile e sistema mafioso targato PD rendono le elezioni di questo paese una farsa a cui non mi presterò. Non ho nemmeno la speranza che la maggior parte degli italiani la pensi come me, è un finto popolo di banderuole.



Il PD ha dalla sua (come sempre) giornali e trasmissioni con la macchina del fango sempre accesa (ovviamente puntata verso il cdx),magistrati,cantanti e artisti vari,più l'ultima trovata per recuperare un minimo consenso,le sardine.
Mentre i 5stelle tireranno fuori lo spauracchio della cancellazione del reddito di cittadinanza.

Questi ultimi sono praticamente mezzo morti,ma quelli che percepiscono il reddito di cittadinanza ?
Voteranno mai per un partito che in campagna elettorale dichiara di voler cancellare il rdc ?
Ovviamente no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho assistito al trash più totale: Conte che *subito *via Instagram risponde proprio a Fedez leccando stra bene il culetto al settore.
> 
> Siamo finiti a dover rendere conto politicamente ad un rapper ( anche se le lamentele per il settore dei concerti sono giustissime), e a farlo *seduta stante*



Lui gli hai detto "fai cacare", e lui in pratica ha risposto "Hai ragione, faccio cacare."

E' fantastico, addirittura la Lucarelli, fan nazista di Conte assieme a Travaglio, si chiede dove sia finita la dignità


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel 2023 è forse un po' presto, ma il tossicodipendente con gli smalti sarà il sicuro leader futuro dei grullini, di cui era (è?) dichiarato elettore.
> Proprio ieri ha iniziato i suoi "vaffa day" mandando a quel paese Conte, sta già organizzandosi per fargli le scarpe.
> Del resto l'Elevato dà dell'incompetente ogni giorno all'avvocatuccio, normale che abbia già pronto il suo sostituto. Magari il figlio si divertirà anche con la Ferragni.





vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ha l'età. Sarà qualche oca giuliva che pontifica perennemente in TV insultando lavoratori, esaltando qualche sgozzatore oppure esaltando qualche mafioso. Quindi a scelta tra Fornero, Lamorgese e Cartabia.



Certo che è presto. Diciamo che, nel più puro stile "MW", ho voluto precorrere un po' i tempi. Che entrasse in politica è ormai certificato da tempo, ora gli devono trovare un ruolo di assoluto rilievo.

Mi chiedo solo se si toglierà i tatuaggi per affrancare la sua nuova vita da statista (e risultando quindi come una persona seria e da seguire, eh, notare bene).

Ma forse non ve ne è bisogno, d'altra canto una sostanziosa quota del paese ancora si affida ad un movimento guidato nel dietro le quinte da un criminale che si travestiva da astronauta. Voglio dire.


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2021)

intanto con le elezioni spariscono i grillini con maggioranza relativa, una delle pagine più ignobili dal 1861, e questo è già un fatto atteso più dell'atterraggio su Marte
poi si inizia a ragionare con gente che non necessita di stare in Parlamento per estinguere mutui e debiti di parenti

intanto oggi un deputato di Italia viva è andato alla Lega


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Non possono, nel 2023 scade il mandato e si va a votare come è scritto dalla costituzione altrimenti è dittatura.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non ha l'età. Sarà qualche oca giuliva che pontifica perennemente in TV insultando lavoratori, esaltando qualche sgozzatore oppure esaltando qualche mafioso. Quindi a scelta tra Fornero, Lamorgese e Cartabia.


O la Sboldrina.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non possono, nel 2023 scade il mandato e si va a votare come è scritto dalla costituzione altrimenti è dittatura.


Entro pochi mesi riscriveranno la costituzione per poter prolungare lo stato di emergenza che dal 1 gennaio cadrebbe in qualsiasi caso, inseriranno l'obbligo vaccinale scaricando la responsabilità sui cittadini, e metteranno l'obbligo di tessera PD per fare la spesa, lavorare ecc ecc ecc ... da Greenpass e PDpass è un attimo


----------



## jacky (23 Settembre 2021)

Il COVID non è il problema ma un problema.
Draghi sta facendo male, i conti pubblici sono disastrosi e non c’è traccia di un piano per la ripartenza.

ci rendiamo conto che 30 miliardi di deficit al mese è come dare 600€ ad ogni residente del nostro paese?
Come se ne esce?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Settembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto con le elezioni spariscono i grillini con maggioranza relativa, una delle pagine più ignobili dal 1861, e questo è già un fatto atteso più dell'atterraggio su Marte
> poi si inizia a ragionare con gente che non necessita di stare in Parlamento per estinguere mutui e debiti di parenti
> 
> *intanto oggi un deputato di Italia viva è andato alla Lega*


Ennesima conferma di cosa è diventata oggi la Lega. La nuova Forza Italia.


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Il modo di truccare le elezioni lo troveranno comunque. E se anche non riuscissero nell'intento di vincerle, le ribalterebbero tramite tribunali/finanza/sistemone italico.
> 
> Nessun candidato presentabile e sistema mafioso targato PD rendono le elezioni di questo paese una farsa a cui non mi presterò. Non ho nemmeno la speranza che la maggior parte degli italiani la pensi come me, è un finto popolo di banderuole.


Figurarsi se non lo trovano, sono riusciti a truccare quelle sul referendum repubblicano figurarsi se non sanno truccare queste, sono allenati, si addestrano quando truccano le loro primarie.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non possono, nel 2023 scade il mandato e si va a votare come è scritto dalla costituzione altrimenti è dittatura.



La solita costituzione che permette questi ultimi 30 anni di scempio? Te la raccomando.

La costituzione è solo un pezzo di carta.

E a pensar male (dandoci ovviamente dentro), ci sono state ampie propagande sulla assoluta venerazione della stessa, a partire da "la più bella del mondo".


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il COVID non è il problema ma un problema.
> Draghi sta facendo male, i conti pubblici sono disastrosi e non c’è traccia di un piano per la ripartenza.
> 
> ci rendiamo conto che 30 miliardi di deficit al mese è come dare 600€ ad ogni residente del nostro paese?
> Come se ne esce?


Non dirmi che davvero credi ci sia qualcosa da fare per i conti pubblici.
Perchè da fare non c'è nulla senza che richieda manovre lacrime e sangue per noi che sgobbiamo.

Hai ragione ad evidenziare il problema, ma la soluzione non c'è.

C'è da scegliere tra 2 strade:

1) Finchè la barca va, lasciala andare. Sperando che si carichino i posteri del problema

2) Lacrime e sangue


----------



## Mika (23 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La solita costituzione che permette questi ultimi 30 anni di scempio? Te la raccomando.
> 
> La costituzione è solo un pezzo di carta.
> 
> E a pensar male (dandoci ovviamente dentro), ci sono state ampie propagande sulla assoluta venerazione della stessa, a partire da "la più bella del mondo".


La Costituzione è un pezzo di carta è sono d'accordo ma ogni 5 anni in Italia si deve votare, se non lo si fa e mettono governi decisi dai politici senza chiedere ai cittadini chi deve governare tramite il voto è dittatura e non ci sono ideologie politiche che tengano per definire questo in un altro modo, spiace. Uno può essere di destra, di sinistra o di centro ma deve avere il diritto ogni 5 anni di esprimere il suo voto e decidere chi deve comandare. Se non lo lasciano fare è dittatura, punto.


----------



## jacky (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non dirmi che davvero credi ci sia qualcosa da fare per i conti pubblici.
> Perchè da fare non c'è nulla senza che richieda manovre lacrime e sangue per noi che sgobbiamo.
> 
> Hai ragione ad evidenziare il problema, ma la soluzione non c'è.
> ...


Esatto.
Facile fare +6 di pil dopo un -10, miliardi e miliardi di stimoli e un recovery.
Ma questo +6 non è reale ma assolutamente finto aiutato dai 600€ a capoccia al mese che ci danno da spendere (bonus vacanze, monopattino, Superbonus…).
Tolti questi “aiuti” che succederà? Ci riprenderemo come prima. Oppure andremo a picco?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Settembre 2021)

jacky ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Facile fare +6 di pil dopo un -10, miliardi e miliardi di stimoli e un recovery.
> Ma questo +6 non è reale ma assolutamente finto aiutato dai 600€ a capoccia al mese che ci danno da spendere (bonus vacanze, monopattino, Superbonus…).
> Tolti questi “aiuti” che succederà? Ci riprenderemo come prima. Oppure andremo a picco?


Non succederà nulla.

E' scritto, siamo "ricchi" sui conti correnti/investimenti ( da un lato, per fortuna)

Si prenderanno quei soldi quando serviranno, andrà cosi.
Li stanno già prendendo da anni, non è sta scoperta.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> La Costituzione è un pezzo di carta è sono d'accordo ma ogni 5 anni in Italia si deve votare, se non lo si fa e mettono governi decisi dai politici senza chiedere ai cittadini chi deve governare tramite il voto è dittatura e non ci sono ideologie politiche che tengano per definire questo in un altro modo, spiace. Uno può essere di destra, di sinistra o di centro ma deve avere il diritto ogni 5 anni di esprimere il suo voto e decidere chi deve comandare. Se non lo lasciano fare è dittatura, punto.



Spero che hai ben compreso che il post è sarcastico e siamo in codesta dittatura di fatto da molto tempo. La definizione di essere un pezzo di carta è riferita al fatto che non è, e non deve essere, immutabile, avendo ormai palesato limiti strutturali (non certo per colpa dei padri fondatori), abilmente sfruttati da questi banditi.


----------



## Walker (23 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa ma...che ti frega di guardare le alternative ?
> Vorrei sapere il senso di mettere su nuovamente l'ennesima ammucchiata post-2023.
> Sarebbe una vaccata solamente pensarla una cosa del genere,soprattutto nel 2021.
> Non è bastata l'ammucchiata con Monti ? Il Conte 1 ? il Conte 2 ? Il Governo Draghi ?
> ...


Concordo, specie alla seconda, sempre gran gnocca nonostante la carta d'identità...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non possono, nel 2023 scade il mandato e si va a votare come è scritto dalla costituzione altrimenti è dittatura.



Era sottinteso per l'articolo che l'idea è di candidare Draghi per le elezioni.


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2021)

Ma Pippo Franco fa parte dell'ammucchiata Draghi.
Tra l'altro come tipologia di persona è quello che fa decisioni talmente infami che la politica non oserebbe mai metterci la faccia. Pisapippa aveva i suoi limiti ma era contro il delirio ndranghetista Expo mentre Pippo Franco era tra i principali promotori.
Un tecnico è Prodi: professore universitario inquadrato nel partito. Gente come Draghi e Pippo Franco sono "tecnici" cioè dei fattoni (rossore degli occhi, pupille strane, parlata assurda, lingua e bava stile cartoni giapponesi) che fanno da prestanome per le speculazioni più indifendibili e sono allergici alla competizione politica.


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2021)

Penso sia più plausibile un terzo Polo. In Italia viva, Calenda e forza Italia, più le ali moderate di pd e 5 stelle. Il che non sarebbe nemmeno mLe per la modernizzazione del paese.


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa ma...che ti frega di guardare le alternative ?
> Vorrei sapere il senso di mettere su nuovamente l'ennesima ammucchiata post-2023.
> Sarebbe una vaccata solamente pensarla una cosa del genere,soprattutto nel 2021.
> Non è bastata l'ammucchiata con Monti ? Il Conte 1 ? il Conte 2 ? Il Governo Draghi ?
> ...


Lo fece anche Monti a suo tempo, non è una cosa così strana se dDraghi decedesse di riproporsi, bisogna vedere appoggiato da chi


----------



## danjr (23 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Pippo Franco fa parte dell'ammucchiata Draghi.
> Tra l'altro come tipologia di persona è quello che fa decisioni talmente infami che la politica non oserebbe mai metterci la faccia. Pisapippa aveva i suoi limiti ma era contro il delirio ndranghetista Expo mentre Pippo Franco era tra i principali promotori.
> Un tecnico è Prodi: professore universitario inquadrato nel partito. Gente come Draghi e Pippo Franco sono "tecnici" cioè dei fattoni (rossore degli occhi, pupille strane, parlata assurda, lingua e bava stile cartoni giapponesi) che fanno da prestanome per le speculazioni più indifendibili e sono allergici alla competizione politica.


Spero tu stia parlando del fratello di Prodi


----------



## UDG (23 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma la rivoluzione non la farà nessuno, su.
> 
> Il 99% della gente qui dentro non ha alcun problema cosi grosso da fare la "rivoluzione"


Fino a quando riuscirà a mangiare nessuno muoverà il sedere questo è sicuro.


----------



## vota DC (23 Settembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spero tu stia parlando del fratello di Prodi


Prodi era un professore dichiaratamente democristiano che faceva solo l'universitario, poi con Iri e Asinello si è messo in politica. Questo è il tecnico tipico, non il tecnico di nuova generazione che si finge completamente apolitico e quindi ogni idea sua viene presentata come neutrale e buona "eeeh è la scienza" "non sono decisioni dovute alle sue idee ma ragionamenti universitari"....una recita assurda.


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2021)

Non avete idea di quanta gente si stia arricchendo con questa crisi. Tra mascherine tamponi superbonus.
Nell’edilizia un General contractor si prende il 30% dell’importo dei lavori, per fare una diagnosi energetica e un progetto.
Su 5 milioni di lavori incassa 1,5. Parcelle anche a commercialisti fuori da ogni logica.
Hanno scritto dei massimali per il cappotto e per massimizzare l’utile le imprese fanno cappotti a metà senza dimezzare il massimale.
Mamma mia!!!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo indiscrezione riportata da Repubblica, negli ambienti di palazzo si sta facendo largo l'idea di continuare con Draghi anche dopo le elezioni del 2023.
> Quindi una forma bis dell'attuale governo, ma senza la Lega, con Draghi a guidare una vasta coalizione di centrosinistra e destra moderata, che riunirebbe PD, Cinque Stelle, Bonino, Calenda, Renzi e Forza Italia.
> Sarebbe un modo per impedire la vittoria di Lega e Fratelli d'Italia alle prossime elezioni.
> Letta, al momento, fa sapere di non essere interessato all'argomento, ma il PD ci pensa concretamente.


Impercorribile a dir poco, oltre che vomitevole. Ma sicuramente è il sogno segreto (e non così segreto) degli pseudo-progressisti e finti-sinistri.


----------



## danjr (24 Settembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Prodi era un professore dichiaratamente democristiano che faceva solo l'universitario, poi con Iri e Asinello si è messo in politica. Questo è il tecnico tipico, non il tecnico di nuova generazione che si finge completamente apolitico e quindi ogni idea sua viene presentata come neutrale e buona "eeeh è la scienza" "non sono decisioni dovute alle sue idee ma ragionamenti universitari"....una recita assurda.


Mi rifiorivo al fatto che suo fratello è molto più famoso a livello accademico


----------

